
SQL Server on Linux – How I think they did it - SQL2219
http://www.centinosystems.com/blog/sql/sql-server-on-linux-internals/
======
nsebban
Dismissing a direct port because it's "hard, [..] time consuming and risk
prone" ?!

When it comes to porting database software between OSes, abstraction is IMO
the risk prone option.

